# WD-40



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Read this today. Thought it was interesting. Haven't completely fact checked it all though so take it for what it's worth. 


WD-40 who knew?
"Water Displacement #40".
The product began from a search for a rust preventative solvent and degreaser to protect missile parts.
WD-40 was created in 1953, by three technicians at the San Diego Rocket Chemical Company.
Its name comes from the project that was to find a 'Water Displacement' Compound.
They were finally successful for a formulation, with their fortieth attempt, thus WD-40.
The 'Convair Company' bought it in bulk to protect their atlas missile parts.
Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in WD-40 that would hurt you.
When you read the 'shower door' part, try it.
It's the first thing that has ever cleaned that spotty shower door.
If yours is plastic, it works just as well as on glass.
It's a miracle!
Then try it on your stovetop.
It's now shinier than it's ever been.
You'll be amazed.


WD-40 Uses:
1. Protects silver from tarnishing.
2. Removes road tar and grime from cars.
3. Cleans and lubricates guitar strings.
4. Gives floor that 'just-waxed' sheen without making them slippery.
5. Keeps the flies off of Cows, Horses, and other Farm Critters, as well. (Ya gotta love this one!!!)
6. Restores and cleans chalkboards.
7. Removes lipstick stains.
8. Loosens stubborn zippers.
9. Untangles jewelry chains.
10. Removes stains from stainless steel sinks.
11. Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill.
12. Keeps ceramic / terracotta garden pots from oxidizing.
13. Removes tomato stains from clothing.
14. Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots.
15. Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors.
16. Keeps scissors working smoothly.
17. Lubricates noisy door hinges on both home and vehicles doors.
18. It removes that nasty tar and scuff marks from the kitchen flooring.
It doesn't seem to harm the finish and you won't have to scrub nearly as hard to get them off.
Just remember to open some windows if you have a lot of marks.
19. Remove those nasty Bug guts that will eat away the finish on your car if not removed quickly!
20. Gives a children's playground gym slide a shine for a super fast slide.
21. Lubricates gearshift and mower deck lever for ease of handling on riding mowers...
22. Rids kids rocking chair and swings of squeaky noises.
23. Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open.
24. Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close.
25. Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, as well as vinyl bumpers.
26. Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles.
27. Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans.
28. Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling.
29. Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly.
30. Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools.
31. Removes grease splatters from stovetops.
32. Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging.
33. Lubricates prosthetic limbs.
34. Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell).
35. Removes all traces of duct tape.
36. Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve arthritis pain.
37. Florida's favorite use is: 'cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers.'
38. The favorite use in the state of New York, it protects the Statue of Liberty from the elements.
39. WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a little on live bait or lures and you will be catching the big one in no time. Also, it's a lot cheaper than the chemical attractants that are made for just that purpose.
Keep in mind though, using some chemical laced baits or lures for fishing are not allowed in some states.
40. Use it for fire ant bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch.
41. It is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray it on the marks and wipe with a clean rag.
42. Also, if you've discovered that your teenage daughter has washed and dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick spots with WD-40 and rewash. Presto! The lipstick is gone!
43. If you spray it inside a wet distributor cap, it will displace the moisture, allowing the engine to start.

P.S.
As for that Basic, Main Ingredient.......
Well.... it's FISH OIL....
Who would have guessed ? ? ?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

It is not fish oil, it is very similar to stoddard solvent with some light oil and perfume.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

No fish oil listed in ingredients, mostly petroleum based oils and solvents. You can check the MSDS (material safety data sheet). Email saying that has been floating around a while. Not to discredit that there are 101 uses for the stuff.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Much of that I know to be true. The only thing that I can correct is that WD-40 is made from hydrocarbons, essentially kerosene, not fish oil. this is one of those myths that will not go away.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

*Water displacement . . Yes .!!*

so far .......... i have restored 1 digital camera and 2 cell phones that were completely immersed in water . . 1 of the phones in seawater!! Took them apart . .blew them out completely with air, and soaked them down with WD-40. then let them dry under a light. the cell phones worked within 2-3 days... the canon powershot took almost 2 weeks . .but eventually regained full function, i use it today as a backup and rough service cam. it has an underwater housing that i forgot to put the gasket in once, and that's how it got submerged . . . oops!

To be fair, i have lost a couple other electronics that the WD-40 didn't restore. the key is really patience..the displays are what takes the longest to dry out and start working again.... I hear it's routinely used to restore radios that have gotten wet!! alway use fresh batteries . . . .


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Water displacement is one of the few things I find it good for. PBblaster and Kroil work better as penetrants, and just about anything else works better as a lubricant.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Back when I was gunsmithing I always used it clean gun actions. It was handy and worked great. Never considered it much as a lube or rust preventive but a good cleaning agent.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

8thDayStranger said:


> Read this today. Thought it was interesting. Haven't completely fact checked it all though so take it for what it's worth.
> 
> WD-40 who knew?
> "Water Displacement #40".
> ...


Just a note, back in the mid 70's I worked with Darry Kellogg who worked on the formula. I worked at the University of Calif Scripps in the oceanographic dept, he was there after working for that company. He was definitely affected by the chemicals that was used in formulating the final product, to many years of exposure, and never realized any recognition or money.

BB


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

In the shop it's our #1 hand cleaner. When the grease is too thick for a gojo type cleaner, we use WD-40. Spray it on, scrub, rinse, wash with regular soap to get of remaing residue. 
Also works on chiggers. Spray the bite, it penatrates and kills.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I can attest to one negitive.

Having worked several steam turbine overhalls, GE and Westinghouse engineers will get your butt in crack if they even catch WD-40 on the turbine floor when the turbine is apart. Don't remember why, but it was a big deal.

I keep it around, but also much perfer Kroil. It works everytime.

Jimmy


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I hate Kroil. I wish it wasn't the best penetrating oil. That stuff stinks and can be absorbed thru your skin. But it is still the best at what its made for.


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

I use it to remove grease from my hands, polish my bike's frame...great shine, clean my bike's chain...it displaces any moisture and removes the grit and grime. I've also used it on old leather gloves that had been wet and carelessly dried...stiff and crusty. The '40 softened them up nicely.

I love the stuff and fortunately get all I want at work.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

hiwall said:


> I hate Kroil. I wish it wasn't the best penetrating oil. That stuff stinks and can be absorbed thru your skin. But it is still the best at what its made for.


Penetrating oil..... Average load 
None ..................516 pounds 
WD-40 ................238 pounds 
PB Blaster ............214 pounds 
Liquid Wrench ..... 127 pounds 
Kano Kroil ............106 pounds 
ATF-Acetone mix....53 pounds

The ATF-Aceton mix is 50/50.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Re use #32: I actually tried using it on the bathroom mirror, and the mirror didn't fog up. However, it was so darn streaked that it was a mess. I had to clean it several times before I could get the streaking removed. But hey, it didn't fog.


----------



## weaselrunner (Apr 16, 2013)

I used to work in automotive years and years ago at the W/D level. A couple of the bikers I worked with used to use it on their knees and elbows. I have tried it on my knees and had luck with it. A friend of my mom's used it for her arthritist. A boss at the warehouse, back then, had a dr, friend who used to buy it thru him in 5 gallon buckets, repack it and give it to his patients. Spray a little on the area and rub it in......


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't get it near ammunition. I read once a police officer used it on his ammo in his service revolver. When he needed the weapon every round misfired. It got inta the powder. Wheter it be true er not I don't know, but I sure don't wanna find out.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Don't get it near ammunition. I read once a police officer used it on his ammo in his service revolver. When he needed the weapon every round misfired. It got inta the powder. Wheter it be true er not I don't know, but I sure don't wanna find out.


Yeah.. I wouldn't be putting that stuff on my ammo at all.. sounds like a bad idea, and it getting into the powder sounds about right.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

WD40 is crap...

Spray it on metal and go back 20 years later and see what you have.

I have, and it's a waxy sticky mess... although protected from rust.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Partduex so what you are saying is that this inexpensive "crap" worked!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

On #39, I knew some fishermen on the Texas Gulf that swore by it as an "Add-To" for Trot-Line baits.

Also, I'll bet Jeff Foxworthy could come up with some "Red Neck" uses for the stuff!:laugh:


----------



## usingmyrights (Mar 26, 2013)

I find it funny that they call it a degreaser and a lubricant in the article. That makes all the since in the world.


----------

